# Unnamed plant



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

I found this plant at the lfs. It was not named and the employee didn't know what it is. I thought someone here would probably know.



















These pics were taken initially but I have since planted them in the substrate. The tallest one is about 4" tall at the highest point.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if it could be an immersed version of an amazon sword. Here at work, and can't seem to get a good look at what you have....but it does look like you have an emporer filter in your tank = )

ANy chance of getting a close up of the leaf?


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

I can get a close up of the leaf tonight if needed. 

Yes I do have an Emperor 400 on the tank


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

crypt pondterifolia (sp.)?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

chadly said:


> crypt pondterifolia (sp.)?


That's what it looks like.


----------



## Ezekial (May 16, 2008)

I googled it and some of the pics look just like mine so we may have a winner. :clap2:


----------

